# buying and selling and trading



## will. (Sep 6, 2020)

im back
last time i was familiar with prices was 2020 so shoot me a price if u want something
pls react to this post if u reply!

selling:






 nye party popper - Dec 31, 2013 at 3:02 PM





 spring shamrock - Mar 17, 2016 at 10:06 PM





 yellow house - Jun 17, 2017 at 7:01 PM





 x2, matryoshka doll, ask for dates


 x2, green christmas stocking, ask for dates





 x2, festive bell, ask for dates





 x2, tin robot, ask for dates





 x5, vesta, all are Sep 17, 2020 at 1:42 PM

MAYBE trading i have no idea so pls don't kill me if i decline an offer:





 would trade for heart or flower wand. also accepting other offers of the same tier!

buying/trading for:





 spring sakura, offer





 blue star fragment, offer





 green star fragment, offer





 red star fragment, offer


----------



## will. (Sep 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 6, 2020)

bump <3


----------



## will. (Sep 6, 2020)

bump ♡


----------



## will. (Sep 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 7, 2020)

bump!🏛

edit: sold invader and goomba


----------



## will. (Sep 15, 2020)

bump!

edit: bought pink frag!


----------



## will. (Sep 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 16, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Sep 16, 2020)

updated for date trading!!


----------



## will. (Sep 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 25, 2020)

sold pinky!
bump!


----------



## will. (Sep 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Sep 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 28, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Sep 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 5, 2020)

bump

this was technically 7 minutes early sorry teehee


----------



## will. (Oct 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 7, 2020)

bump!!


----------



## will. (Oct 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## rubyy (Oct 8, 2020)

bump! good luck


----------



## will. (Oct 9, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Oct 9, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Oct 10, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Oct 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 13, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 13, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 14, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Oct 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 19, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Oct 20, 2020)

bump!


----------



## will. (Oct 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Oct 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm interested in the sakura for 250 tbt? (I have some already but I want to get it for a friend!)


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 26, 2020)

I know it isn't a listed item, but I'm sorry, I just have to ask...you don't happen to have a hidden nightmare eggie you'd take all of my tbt life's savings + some collectibles for, would you?


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> I know it isn't a listed item, but I'm sorry, I just have to ask...you don't happen to have a hidden nightmare eggie you'd take all of my tbt life's savings + some collectibles for, would you?


unfortunately i don't : (
ive seen ur thread a couple times and would totally sell if i had one


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 26, 2020)

will. said:


> unfortunately i don't : (
> ive seen ur thread a couple times and would totally sell if i had one


Bummer, oh well, doesn't hurt to check. Thanks anyway! That gives me hope that hopefully someone else that does have one will think the same way!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 26, 2020)

I know this is probably a lowball, but I’ve been interested in buying an f13 candy since none of mine turned, but right now I only have an orange candy and 100 tbt.


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> I know this is probably a lowball, but I’ve been interested in buying an f13 candy since none of mine turned, but right now I only have an orange candy and 100 tbt.


sorry im gonna have to decline!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 26, 2020)

will. said:


> sorry im gonna have to decline!


alright, good luck!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

A H I see a few things i'm interested in Christmas candy green star fragment and popsicle aaa


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> A H I see a few things i'm interested in Christmas candy green star fragment and popsicle aaa


just let me know if u wanna buy any!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

will. said:


> just let me know if u wanna buy any!


Well hmm...what's the date of your christmas candy ? I'll start with that lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 26, 2020)

date on the popsicle?


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well hmm...what's the date of your christmas candy ? I'll start with that lol


dec 28, 2019!!


lungs said:


> date on the popsicle?


sep 10, 2013!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Well I think imma buy the Christmas candy uh 200 tbt ?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

Also I want the green fragment I just don't have the TbT right now but I have many things to sell and can get the tbt for it !


----------



## oceanchild8 (Nov 26, 2020)

1.5k for popsicle?


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well I think imma buy the Christmas candy uh 200 tbt ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020
> 
> Also I want the green fragment I just don't have the TbT right now but I have many things to sell and can get the tbt for it !


that’s fine with me! i’ll send it over when i receive the tbt. and just let me know when you’d like to purchase the green frag

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020



oceanchild8 said:


> 1.5k for popsicle?


i’m looking for a little bit higher but i’ll keep it in mind!


----------



## xTech (Nov 26, 2020)

1.3k for the green frag?


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

xTech said:


> 1.3k for the green frag?


i’ll keep it in mind. looking for a bit higher on the frags


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

Oh n o


will. said:


> i’ll keep it in mind. looking for a bit higher on the frags


So..2k?


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh n o
> 
> So..2k?


probably around that price range yeah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

will. said:


> probably around that price range yeah


Hm alright. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2020)

not too sure about buying yet but would you do 5k for the pink frag?


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> not too sure about buying yet but would you do 5k for the pink frag?


ill pm u!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

so...1.3k is too low for a green fragment right ? ^^;;


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> so...1.3k is too low for a green fragment right ? ^^;;


for me yes sorry i bought it at 1.7k so im looking for at least that or above.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

will. said:


> for me yes sorry i bought it at 1.7k so im looking for at least that or above.


Alright bet I'mma get to 1.7k


----------



## oceanchild8 (Nov 27, 2020)

will. said:


> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020
> 
> 
> i’m looking for a little bit higher but i’ll keep it in mind!


 1.7k?


----------



## Irescien (Nov 27, 2020)

I'd be interested in the green frag for 1.7k if you're still selling !  ☺


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

oh darn


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Actually I'mma offer 1.75k

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

For the green star !


----------



## will. (Nov 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Actually I'mma offer 1.75k
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020
> 
> For the green star !


1.7k is fine!


Irescien said:


> I'd be interested in the green frag for 1.7k if you're still selling !  ☺


if milky star passes, i’ll let you know!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 27, 2020)

Alright bet I'mma get some trades done  I'm clutch that star bby


----------



## oceanchild8 (Nov 27, 2020)

oceanchild8 said:


> 1.7k?


Sorry, I should've been more specific. 1.7k for the popsicle?


----------



## will. (Nov 27, 2020)

oceanchild8 said:


> Sorry, I should've been more specific. 1.7k for the popsicle?


yes that’s fine!


----------



## oceanchild8 (Nov 27, 2020)

will. said:


> yes that’s fine!


I'll send you the tbt now!


----------



## Irescien (Nov 27, 2020)

> if milky star passes, i’ll let you know!



Alright! It's fine, it seems she's got it ☺ but yea lemme know !


----------



## will. (Nov 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2020)

4k for the pink frag??


----------



## will. (Nov 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

*I have 1.7k for the green Fragment :3*


----------



## will. (Nov 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *I have 1.7k for the green Fragment :3*


hahahaha awesome. send it over and i’ll send the frag


----------



## xara (Nov 28, 2020)

hi! would you accept 150 tbt for the blue candy?


----------



## will. (Nov 28, 2020)

xara said:


> hi! would you accept 150 tbt for the blue candy?


yeah that’s fine!! i’ll send it over when i receive the tbt


----------



## xara (Nov 28, 2020)

will. said:


> yeah that’s fine!! i’ll send it over when i receive the tbt



tbt has been sent!! tysm


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Can I get the date if your vestas ?


----------



## will. (Nov 28, 2020)

all dated sept 17, 2020!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Darn won't work for what I'm trying to do thank you though !


----------



## will. (Nov 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Dec 1, 2020)

buuuuump


----------



## will. (Dec 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 2, 2020)

how much for pink feather


----------



## will. (Dec 2, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> how much for pink feather


looking for around 7k!


----------



## will. (Dec 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 2, 2020)

will. said:


> looking for around 7k!


oh wow. nvm
surprising price


----------



## will. (Dec 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 2, 2020)

How much is the pink feather?


----------



## will. (Dec 2, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> How much is the pink feather?


im looking for around 7k for it


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 2, 2020)

Oof nvm


----------



## will. (Dec 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Dec 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Dec 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Dec 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Dec 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Dec 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Dec 28, 2020)

sleepy bump


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 5, 2021)

Bought elsewhere. Please disregard!


----------



## will. (Jan 13, 2021)

bump


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 13, 2021)

@xSuperMario64x Peach ping


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2021)

hi will! what date is your pink frag?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2021)

could you tell me the date on your peach?


----------



## will. (Jan 13, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> hi will! what date is your pink frag?


omg skar im so sorry i forgot to update the post but i traded that a couple weeks ago 


xSuperMario64x said:


> could you tell me the date on your peach?


nov 19, 2017!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2021)

will. said:


> nov 19, 2017!


darn it's too late... well ty for checking for me!


----------



## will. (Jan 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 22, 2021)

@snailay peach  and cakes


----------



## will. (Feb 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 3, 2021)

do you accept ACNH bells and nmt as well as tbt? or no?


----------



## will. (Feb 3, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> do you accept ACNH bells and nmt as well as tbt? or no?


sorry tbt or other collectibles only, thanks tho!


----------



## will. (Feb 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

How much for the yellow feather?


----------



## will. (Feb 23, 2021)

^^ sorry i forgot to remove it from my for sale items! 

anyway, bump!


----------



## will. (Feb 24, 2021)

bump


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2021)

hi! are any of your tasty cakes dated before dec 23 2015, or before jan 5 2020 ? c:


----------



## will. (Feb 24, 2021)

syub said:


> hi! are any of your tasty cakes dated before dec 23 2015, or before jan 5 2020 ? c:



Mar 30, 2019
Dec 19, 2018
Dec 20, 2017
Sep 16, 2017
Sep 16, 2017
Dec 19, 2016


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2021)

will. said:


> Mar 30, 2019
> Dec 19, 2018
> Dec 20, 2017
> Sep 16, 2017
> ...


any of those works! can i buy one for 10 tbt?


----------



## will. (Feb 25, 2021)

syub said:


> any of those works! can i buy one for 10 tbt?


yeah of course! sorry for the late response haha i forget to check this. ill go ahead and send it over and you can send tbt whenever!
thanks for buying < 3


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 25, 2021)

How much is the peach and what date is it? Thanks!


----------



## will. (Feb 25, 2021)

Junebugsy94 said:


> How much is the peach and what date is it? Thanks!


my peach is dated Nov 19, 2017 and ill sell it for 400!


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 25, 2021)

will. said:


> my peach is dated Nov 19, 2017 and ill sell it for 400!


Ok thanks, unfortunately I don't have enough tbt right now but if I do in the future I'll let you know


----------



## will. (Mar 1, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Mar 1, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Mar 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Mar 9, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Mar 12, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Mar 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 19, 2021)

EDIT: nvm.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 19, 2021)

how much for the red candy?


----------



## will. (Mar 21, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> how much for the red candy?


umm like 15 tbt is fine


----------



## will. (Mar 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Mar 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Mar 24, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Apr 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Apr 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Apr 9, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Apr 11, 2021)

bump pls i need 4 besties


----------



## will. (Apr 12, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Apr 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Apr 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 10, 2021)

can i buy the red candy for 15 tbt pls?


----------



## will. (Jun 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jun 26, 2021)

bumppp


----------



## will. (Jun 27, 2021)

bumppp


----------



## will. (Jun 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jun 30, 2021)

bump again ♡


----------



## will. (Jul 1, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 6, 2021)

bump < 3 added some stuff


----------



## jadetine (Jul 6, 2021)

BY THE WHISKERS ON TOM NOOK’S GREEDY MAW! What is the date of the yellow house you are considering selling?


----------



## will. (Jul 6, 2021)

jadetine said:


> BY THE WHISKERS ON TOM NOOK’S GREEDY MAW! What is the date of the yellow house you are considering selling?



Nov 22, 2017 !


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 6, 2021)

@jadetine possible yellow house!


----------



## jadetine (Jul 6, 2021)

will. said:


> Nov 22, 2017 !


It's perfect! (I was honestly looking for anything 2016 - 2020).




Unfortunately, I am 1700 short of 10k tbt at the moment, so I will have to get back to you. 



I don't expect you to hold it, but if you are for sure willing to sell for 10k, I will go hustle my friends RIGHT NOW. hahahaha


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 6, 2021)

jadetine said:


> It's perfect! (I was honestly looking for anything 2016 - 2020).
> View attachment 383403
> Unfortunately, I am 1700 short of 10k tbt at the moment, so I will have to get back to you.
> View attachment 383406
> I don't expect you to hold it, but if you are for sure willing to sell for 10k, I will go hustle my friends RIGHT NOW. hahahaha


Adding 2k to @jadetine's offer!


----------



## will. (Jul 6, 2021)

jadetine said:


> It's perfect! (I was honestly looking for anything 2016 - 2020).
> 
> Unfortunately, I am 1700 short of 10k tbt at the moment, so I will have to get back to you.
> 
> I don't expect you to hold it, but if you are for sure willing to sell for 10k, I will go hustle my friends RIGHT NOW. hahahaha



im gonna pm u !!


----------



## jadetine (Jul 6, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Adding 2k to @jadetine's offer!











						D4dj First Mix Anime GIF - D4dj First Mix Anime Ohnaruto Muni - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Meadows (Jul 7, 2021)

jadetine said:


> It's perfect! (I was honestly looking for anything 2016 - 2020).
> 
> Unfortunately, I am 1700 short of 10k tbt at the moment, so I will have to get back to you.
> 
> I don't expect you to hold it, but if you are for sure willing to sell for 10k, I will go hustle my friends RIGHT NOW. hahahaha



I can vouche for Jadetine being good at paying people back. They're a very friendly person and are constantly helping the tbt community.


----------



## will. (Jul 7, 2021)

yellow house sold last night !
aurora sky bump


----------



## will. (Jul 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 8, 2021)

star fragment bump


----------



## will. (Jul 9, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 10, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 11, 2021)

bumpyyy


----------



## will. (Jul 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 12, 2021)

bumppp


----------



## will. (Jul 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 17, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Aug 1, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Aug 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Aug 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 10, 2021)

its been over a month since i bumped
hello again


----------



## will. (Sep 17, 2021)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 14, 2022)

bump


----------



## will. (Jul 15, 2022)

bump asf


----------



## will. (Aug 1, 2022)

bump


----------



## will. (Aug 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## lana. (Aug 6, 2022)

HI can i buy a vesta for like 200? :>


----------

